# CPU Temp. bei 80 Grad



## Tymotee (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe mir letzten Monat einen neuen PC zusammengebaut und bin nun mittlerweile auch mal zum spielen gekommen.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die CPU Temp. auf 80 Grad steigt. Das scheint mir sehr viel zu sein. 
Ich habe den einen i7 8700 und eine Kraken x62 in einem NZXT S340. Im Office betrieb läuft die CPU auf 25 Grad, das denke ich passt. 
Bei der Kraken war keine Extra Wärmeleitpaste dabei, da sie wohl schon drauf war. Da ich auch keine hier hatte habe ich es einfach so montiert.
Die GPU liegt bei ca. 60-70 Grad.
Zum auslesen der CPU Temp. habe ich Core Temp. installiert weil der MSI Afterburner immer ne Fehlermeldung wegen Falscher Windows Version bringt.


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Oktober 2017)

Interessant wäre wie die komplette Belüftung von deinem Case aussieht. Also welcher Lüfter in welche Richtung arbeitet. Eventuell mit Foto. So mancher hat sich schon einen Wärmestau eingebaut


----------



## Tymotee (31. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal Ein Bild von meinem PC.
Die Lüfter vom Radiator ziehen Luft rein, die anderen Beiden hinten und oben pusten die Luft nach draußen.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Oktober 2017)

Zieh mal die Front ab von deinem Case, sollte sich die Temperatur dann bessern, ist es ein Airflowproblem der restriktiven Front des S340.
Ansonsten sind 80 Grad für den 8700K je nach Auslastung zwar nicht Spitzenklasse, aber auch nicht Besorgniss erregend


----------



## Tymotee (31. Oktober 2017)

OK werden ich mal testen. Es ist der normale 8700 und nicht der k. Weiß nicht ob das dann was ändert. Die CAM Software von der Kraken hatte halt ne Systemwarnung bei 80 Grad gebracht , das das schädlich für die CPU sein kann.


----------



## MDJ (31. Oktober 2017)

Tymotee schrieb:


> Bei der Kraken war keine Extra Wärmeleitpaste dabei, da sie wohl schon drauf war. Da ich auch keine hier hatte habe ich es einfach so montiert.



Verstehe ich gerade nicht. Man sieht doch ob Wärmeleitpaste drauf ist oder nicht. Und wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, dann montiert man es nicht einfach.... 

Bei Games empfinde ich es als etwas hoch, mein 8700 wird da eigentlich nicht so warm.
Wie sieht es mit deiner VCore Spannung der CPU aus, wenn diese unter Volllast steht? Am besten mal CPU-Z starten, den integrierten Stresstest starten und dann auf die erste Übersichtsanzeige gehen, da siehst du dann, wieviel Volt dann anliegt. Könnte sein, dass das Mainboard ab Werk etwas Zuviel ansetzt.
Bei welchen Spielen hast du die Temperatur?


----------



## Tymotee (31. Oktober 2017)

Also ich spiele zur Zeit Total War Warhammer 2. 
Habe jetzt mal CPU-Z installiert und den Stresstest gemacht. Die Spannung liegt dann bei 1,392V und die Temp. geht bis 85 nach 5min.


----------



## MDJ (31. Oktober 2017)

Die Spannung ist aus meiner Sicht viel zu hoch. Hatte am Anfang ähnliches Problem. Weist du, wie du im BIOS die Spannung per Offset reduzieren kannst? Dann gib da mal zum testen ein Offset von -0.15V ein. Sollte schon viel ausmachen und stabil laufen. Ist alles stabil, könntest du sogar mal -0.18V probieren.


----------



## drstoecker (31. Oktober 2017)

die spannung ist viel zu hoch. vcore auf auto im bios?


----------



## Tymotee (31. Oktober 2017)

ich werde mir es mal auf Youtube anschauen und dann versuchen die Spannung zu senken. Ich habe auch ein Programm von Asus für das Mainboard auf meinem PC. Dort gibt es auch eine Einstellung für den Offset Mode. Macht das einen Unterschied ob ich das da mache oder im Bios?


----------



## Tymotee (31. Oktober 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> die spannung ist viel zu hoch. vcore auf auto im bios?



Vermutlich. Ich habe da nichts verändert , da ich mir dachte lieber erst mal nicht rumpfuschen wenn man keine Ahnung hat


----------



## MDJ (31. Oktober 2017)

Tymotee schrieb:


> ich werde mir es mal auf Youtube anschauen und dann versuchen die Spannung zu senken. Ich habe auch ein Programm von Asus für das Mainboard auf meinem PC. Dort gibt es auch eine Einstellung für den Offset Mode. Macht das einen Unterschied ob ich das da mache oder im Bios?



Wenn du es über die Software machst, gilt es nur solange du die Software offen und die Funktion aktiv hast. Im BIOS ist es fest eingestellt und gilt unabhängig einer Software.
Du kannst es mit der Software aber erstmal in Ruhe ausprobieren, wie es sich mit den Temperaturen und Stabilität verhält und den Wert dann später einfach im BIOS eintragen.
So habe ich es zum Beispiel gemacht, habe als Software alternativ das Tool von Intel genommen um die Volt anzupassen.


----------



## Tymotee (31. Oktober 2017)

Also ich habe es jetzt mal über die Software Versucht aber das hat irgenwie keinen Effekt. Wenn ich da einen Offset von 0.15 einstelle geht der beim CPU Z Stresstest immer noch auf 1.392 V. Was mache ich falsch?
Im Bios habe ich jetzt auch mal geschaut aber da war ich mir nicht sicher wo ich was eintragen muss, daher habe ich erst mal die Finger davon gelassen.


----------



## MDJ (31. Oktober 2017)

Auf deinem Screenshot stehen die Kerne bei ~4.4 GHz. Haben alle Kerne einen so hohen Takt bei Volllast? Normal ist ein Max. von ~4.3 GHz. Ich vermute mal, dass im BIOS die Funktion "ASUS MultiCore Enhancement" aktiviert ist, was ein leichtes OC ist. Schalte die mal aus, dann sollte der Takt auch normal sein. Die Option findest du im BIOS-Unterpunkt "Ai Tweaker". Falls du das nicht siehst, muss du das BIOS in den "Advanced Mode" schalten, indem du die Taste F7 drückst. Danach speichern und neu booten. Dann probierst du es nochmal mit der Software.


----------



## 0ssi (31. Oktober 2017)

Und dann auch noch unnötige hohe fast 1,40V ... da wirken die 80°C fast schon kühl und die AIO macht gute Arbeit.


----------



## Tymotee (31. Oktober 2017)

MDJ schrieb:


> Auf deinem Screenshot stehen die Kerne bei ~4.4 GHz. Haben alle Kerne einen so hohen Takt bei Volllast? Normal ist ein Max. von ~4.3 GHz. Ich vermute mal, dass im BIOS die Funktion "ASUS MultiCore Enhancement" aktiviert ist, was ein leichtes OC ist. Schalte die mal aus, dann sollte der Takt auch normal sein. Die Option findest du im BIOS-Unterpunkt "Ai Tweaker". Falls du das nicht siehst, muss du das BIOS in den "Advanced Mode" schalten, indem du die Taste F7 drückst. Danach speichern und neu booten. Dann probierst du es nochmal mit der Software.



OK habe das im BIOS ausgeschaltet. Jetzt haben die Einstellungen in der Software auch ne Auswirkung. Wenn ich jetzt -0.15 einstelle regelt er auf 3,7 MHz und hat dann eine Temperatur von 53 Grad.  Voltage wird jetzt mit 1.15 angegeben.


----------



## MDJ (31. Oktober 2017)

Tymotee schrieb:


> OK habe das im BIOS ausgeschaltet. Jetzt haben die Einstellungen in der Software auch ne Auswirkung. Wenn ich jetzt -0.15 einstelle regelt er auf 3,7 MHz und hat dann eine Temperatur von 53 Grad.  Voltage wird jetzt mit 1.15 angegeben.



Die 3.7 GHz sind für den AllCore-Boost zu wenig. Bei Auslastung aller Kerne müssten alle Kerne auf 4.3 GHz kommen. Erhöhe mal die Volt stückweise in +0.01V-Schritten und guck, wie sich das mit der Geschwindigkeit verhält.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. November 2017)

BIOS defaults laden. Asus MUlticore Enhancement deaktivierten. Core Ratio auf "per Core" stellen


----------



## Tymotee (1. November 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> BIOS defaults laden. Asus MUlticore Enhancement deaktivierten. Core Ratio auf "per Core" stellen



Werde ich heute Abend mal machen. 
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

